

Dan Ingalls: Object-Oriented Programming - 1989 [video] - b-man
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2058469682761344178

======
mschwar99
(1989)

Its neat to see this posted here. I'm a self educated hacker and years back
this video is what finally helped me grok OOP. At the time I could copy and
paste code, but had little grasp of the ideas behind it. Ingalls' "Hospital as
an object" analogy is what made the model click.

~~~
b-man
Annotated with the date.

It is a beautiful video. I also recommend to everyone who's interested in high
quality material about OOP to read [1].

[1] Smalltalk, Objects, and Design by Chamond Liu
<http://claritycomputing.com/book_sod.html>

------
oconnor0
Is there a transcript of this somewhere?

